# Panfish



## linedriveandabasehit (Nov 29, 2007)

Are there larger panfish in the publicly accessed sloughs and small lakes in eastern ND? Looking for some new destinations to catch and release big pannies.


----------



## cavedude (Oct 20, 2006)

Devils lake is know for its jumby perch but there are many small lakes that you can pull some fish out of. Where are you located? Grand Forks or Fargo area?


----------



## linedriveandabasehit (Nov 29, 2007)

I'm east of Fargo near Ottertail for most of my fishing. Not much of a perch guy....I like 10 inch gills and 14 inch crappie hunting. Looking for a early ice trip.


----------



## linedriveandabasehit (Nov 29, 2007)

Just an idea for a panfish trip.


----------



## gillgetter (Nov 28, 2007)

The upper red lake is suppose to have some amazing crappie in it.


----------



## linedriveandabasehit (Nov 29, 2007)

Been there...looking for a new destination....I heard that ND has some nice pannie places to visit.


----------

